# My Datsun 310 is mad slow!



## PonKLas (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi, im new to this forum! And my Datsun 310GX is really slow! I love this car, it has a lot of potecial, but its has an 1.5L 4-speed, that makes the car not so fun! i would really like to make some engine mods to see how far can it go! or even an engine swap! can any body help me on what mods i could proforme! and would be possible to swap my engine with for example an twin cam 16V from a nissan primera GT! probably a dumb question, but im new to this! sorry for my ignorance...peace 2 the world...


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

We dont have a 310 in the U.S from what I know of. Maybe we call it something else. What year is yours?


----------



## PonKLas (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes u do! I bought in new york but then moved to portgual 10 years ago and brought it with me! its a 1981 Datsun 310GX! Over here in Europe thay call it a Datsun Cherry! Maybe that will help! thanks


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

PonKLas said:


> Yes u do! I bought in new york but then moved to portgual 10 years ago and brought it with me! its a 1981 Datsun 310GX! Over here in Europe thay call it a Datsun Cherry! Maybe that will help! thanks


sounds like a "210" is it rear wheel drive?

In any case, is the motor an old tired motor, or a new one? have you tried a weber 32/36? replaced ignition with CDI? do you feel like swaping a CA18/20 or ka24? RWD datsuns are pretty easy to swap in a more powerful engine.

if it's not a "210" and is FWD, you're going to have a harder time swapping engines, but the other hints are still valid. If it's FWD, then it's a nissan sunny, and there are a few swaps possible.


----------



## PonKLas (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=3846443
http://www.photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=3846431 
http://www.photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=3846429 


This is my car! Little rusty but im working on that! My engine i think is an E15 and its a FWD. The motor runs really well and stars always perfectly! It only has 75000 miles! What do u think now about mods to do to this baby? 
thanks a lot bro...and like i said its is a 310...i think they sold them more in Canada! peace...would ther weber be a good place to start?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

That would be a sunny/sentra.
A weber is always a good upgrade. you already have a better cam than we got in the here. Maybe you have another problem, my E16 powered sunny went pretty good for what it was. It'll go pretty fast, just not without some time to get going fast. you might be able to swap in a ga16de, those are pretty good for a little car.


----------



## PonKLas (Oct 28, 2005)

Thats a car not easy to find over here! ga16de from a Nissan 200SX wont be very easy to find! but a p11(sr20de engine) from a nissan primera gt is easy because the police over here use them and the junk yard is full of them! it is also a FWD! could it be possible to fit one of these in my car? engine and trans? thats my dream, a twin cam 16 valves in this baby! dam...it would fly! hehe thanks a lot! ando also do u know where i can get via net the windsheild and back rear window rubber(dont know the tecnical name), u know, the thing that keeps the water from getting in to the car..lol...mine dony work that well...thanks...can u show me some fotos of your car? i would love to see it...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

hmmm
swapping a sr20 into a fwd sunny probably is possible if you fabricate race cars for fun. I don't know if anyone's done it ever.


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

nizmo559 said:


> We dont have a 310 in the U.S from what I know of. Maybe we call it something else. What year is yours?


Course they exist homies  I own one myself. Check out my pics of my:

1981 Datsun 310GX


----------



## PonKLas (Oct 28, 2005)

Of course, i bought mine in new york! can u send me some more fotos of your car? what mods are u planing to do? give me some ideas! i want make my car a hell of a toy...hehe...anybody else in this forum with a car like ourS? keep in touch, peace...


----------



## PonKLas (Oct 28, 2005)

is that a 5 speed»»?? mine is only 4 that makes it really suck!!! do u know any trans that can fit»»? peace...another thing would a weber 32/36 pass the emission tests at the dmv»?


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

Actually dude, the car used to have a 4 speed tranny, this was like way back in the days when i was like 13-14. I think somehow water got into the head and pretty much made the engine pretty useless. So between me and my dad we did an engine swap off another gx, yet it was a coupe,(we had the gx in the backyard waiting for a heart transplant), however since it was our first swap ever, we didn't know enough about engine swaps and compatibility, forums was far from existance. Anyways, when we did the swap, we realized that the tranny's were not the same, so we had to pull out the original tranny and checked out everything, and somehow my dad worked out his magic, and somehow we managed to fit the tranny in with the new engine, however the gears aturned out to be in reverse order, that even up to date i have no idea as to how it became that way (i was too young to understand- i was the tool monkey- jk  ) 

SO yea it IS 5-speed, now, just in reverse order. It runs very nicely, turns on at the first key. Ima ask my dad to see how that bizarre incident happened, and ill keep u on the update.

I have a question however, according to this pic:










What is that orange thing right next to the left fender, cuz as u prolly noticed from my pictures, mine doesnt have that there, and instead has a water reservoir. Know wat it is?


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

PonKLas said:


> http://www.photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=3846443
> http://www.photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=3846431
> http://www.photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=3846429
> 
> ...


Alright dude figured i'd give ya a hand, haha:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=109565


----------



## PonKLas (Oct 28, 2005)

that orange thing is my alarme! hehehe when i bought the car it was already in there! recently its not doing its real function, i rewired it to a little black buttun next to the steering weel and i just ring it! thanks i lot! i've already seen that page once, but never got to find it again! thats where i learned that my engine mas an E15, beacause the model with the 1500cc was only E-15! im now working on an CAI(cold air induction) system to use on my stock carb!one question: changing my car to lets say a weber 32/36, would that influence my car at the dmv testS? like gas emissions ou something like thaT? its really on biggie couse you can always switch bake to stock, but it gets kind of boring! And DAT310GXT, nice one on the 310 page, and shocks, im planing of changing mine! the car feels more like a bout when turning! and i noticed your car has an rpm counter! mine doesn't, instead it has a watch! what the hell!?! is that stock? i want one too...peace 2 the all...


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

PonKLas said:


> that orange thing is my alarme! hehehe when i bought the car it was already in there! recently its not doing its real function, i rewired it to a little black buttun next to the steering weel and i just ring it! thanks i lot! i've already seen that page once, but never got to find it again! thats where i learned that my engine mas an E15, beacause the model with the 1500cc was only E-15! im now working on an CAI(cold air induction) system to use on my stock carb!one question: changing my car to lets say a weber 32/36, would that influence my car at the dmv testS? like gas emissions ou something like thaT? its really on biggie couse you can always switch bake to stock, but it gets kind of boring! And DAT310GXT, nice one on the 310 page, and shocks, im planing of changing mine! the car feels more like a bout when turning! and i noticed your car has an rpm counter! mine doesn't, instead it has a watch! what the hell!?! is that stock? i want one too...peace 2 the all...


That's a really interesting looking alarm, i never would have guessed. O yea, the RPM gauge is completely stock, it should have came with your car, i mean they are both an 81 310, although is it a GX? what year is it?










One thing i realized bro, and it never occured to me, that the reason why the tranny ended up backwards was the fact that the engine that it has on right now is an *A14* from a 1979 Datsun 310 GX coupe, NOT the original original motor on my chassis, .....which i think we still have--> it is the last of the A-series engine, the *A15*. The engine it had before was a 4-speed (like yours). The *A14*, which i have on now came with the 5-speed. Although this analysis brings a question: Will an A15 engine be compatible with an A14 5-speed tranny? hmm...  

Also, based on what i analyzed bro, i think you should check your engine number, cuz i, personally don't think yours is a *E15*, since both yours and mine look very very similar. Also the *A15* has a capacity of 1488cc, just like the E15, only that the A15 was OHV push rod, and the E15 was OHC belt-driven. SO i think thats why you might have confused the A15 with the E15. *shrugs*

This is where you should look for the engine number, check the picture below:









The number is stamped on the right-hand side of the cylinder block, within the red circle--> should read i.e. "A14" or "A15" (incase you wanted to know)

My personal hypothesis: you have the original engine for the 81 310: the *A15*, just like mine use to have with a 4-speed


----------



## 1981datsun310gxguy (Dec 7, 2005)

*transmission*

I have a 1981 310 gx and it has a 4 speed and Iam looking for the 5 speed transmission that is kind of funky it has a wierd gear order r 2 and 4 are on the top and 1 3 and 5 are on the bottom. I had a different 310 in highschool with this 5 spd and I am looking for one to put in this project. Do you know the name or transmission code for this type of transmission?


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

As far as i know, the Maker's idenfication number for both tranny's are the following:

F4WF60A- 4 speed
F5WF60A- 5 speed


----------



## datsun310coupe (Nov 19, 2008)

PonKLas said:


> Hi, im new to this forum! And my Datsun 310GX is really slow! I love this car, it has a lot of potecial, but its has an 1.5L 4-speed, that makes the car not so fun! i would really like to make some engine mods to see how far can it go! or even an engine swap! can any body help me on what mods i could proforme! and would be possible to swap my engine with for example an twin cam 16V from a nissan primera GT! probably a dumb question, but im new to this! sorry for my ignorance...peace 2 the world...


i got a 79 datsun 310 gx coupe and it's my project it's dented and ugly but it runs and drives. it's my first car lol


----------



## mn datsun (Nov 21, 2008)

*my new ride*

i just bought a great 1981 datsun 310gx. it is an A15 1.5L 4 speed model. it is a little rusty, but i got it with 87000 original miles. i am not looking to mod it out, i just want it to be a fun inexpensive ride.

i will post some pics here and then some more detailed pics later.


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

Saw a 4 door, like mine at the Japanese Classical Car Show 2008:


----------



## PonKLas (Oct 28, 2005)

Its been a long time since i've posted on this forum...mn datsun you datsun looks great...it is exactly the same model as mine...i never posted detailed pics of mine...im gonna do that...
I recently bought a 4 door for parts...completly took her apart...sorry DAT310GXT...hehe...now o got a bunch of spare parts...
At the moment im in the process of instaling a Weber 32/36 dgv carb...i keep you guys up to date...peace...


----------



## threepalms (Dec 1, 2008)

*Datsun 310 gx 2 door coupe- wanting to buy*

Hi: I am not sure this is in the right place. I am wanting to purchase one of these cars in working condition. This was my first car when I was 18 it was a 1979 and blue. I would like to purchase one again. (maybe midlife crisis)any ideas of where to look first, any help would be great. Thanks 


Paige


----------



## PonKLas (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi there...there is one on ebay...check it out

here is the link
eBay Motors: Datsun (item 250335828632 end time Dec-08-08 18:34:53 PST)


----------

